# Bamboo Steamer



## texasgirl (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, this may sound stupid,   but, here goes anyway.
I got this steamer from my sister and I don't have the directions for it. The old one that I had, was not like this.

Do you just set it in a pan of water on high, medium or low heat until the veggies are done?


----------



## Shunka (Sep 24, 2005)

I set mine over a pot with water (never have it sitting directly in the water), usually on medium to high heat.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks Shunka!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 24, 2005)

I fill my wok with water right up to the bottom but not sitting in.  I steam those small pork tenderloins and boy are they good - found that out when our power went out one time and had to cook some meat.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 24, 2005)

Never thought of cooking meat in it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 24, 2005)

It was really good - it was one of those thin teriyaki flavored beef tenderloins - cooked that way it was waaaay tender! I cooked that on the bottom rack and some fresh veggies on the top rack. Try this to search for recipes.

Another thing I like to do is cook shrimp in a pot of water after whole spring onions, smooshed cloves of garlic, a bottle or two of beer, peppercorns, whole cloves, chopped carrots and whole stalks of celery - then add the shrimp after everything has flavored the water - cook JUST until they float to the top (usually 2 minutes or less depending on the size) and dump everything into the steamer - makes a great presentation.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 24, 2005)

Yummy, that sounds really good, elf, thanks!


----------



## Barbarainnc (Dec 27, 2005)

*I saw this on Martin Yan Cooking Show*

He always puts the food on a plate and puts it in the steamer. I wouldn't just put the food on the bamboo !!!


----------



## GB (Dec 27, 2005)

I usually just put the food on the bamboo, but it can make a mess depending on what you are cooking. I like the idea of using a plate Barbara. I have used lettuce leaves and lemon slices in the past also.

Mine does sit in the water sometimes depending on which pan I have handy. I have never had a problem because of it.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay, I've been wanting one of these steamersm but, had no idea where to begin with one..This thread and Elfs pork tenderloin got me...I'm getting one tomorrow...Be ready everyone, I'll be back !!!  

kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2005)

I made some siu mai recently and use two chopsticks and a plate to steam in my wok.

Put some water in the wok and lay the two chopstick horizontally in the wok to make a platform for a small plate.  Lay the plate on the chopsticks and cover the wok.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2005)

good idea andy, as usual.  

i love shu mai, but i hate the clean up in the bamboo steamer.

i also use my steamer set in my wok.

if you can get your hands on banana leaves, try this. line the steamer trays with the leaves, being sure to make a few holes for the steam. then steam your favorite fish, whole if they're small, or fillets, and top with lemon grass, a splash of soy, and chopped cilantro. or try the herbs of your choice, and thin slices of lime or lemon.

i've been thinking of trying corn husks, and doing a sort of shredded mexican chicken thing in mine. also want to try to make korean steamed eggs.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ...i love shu mai, but i have the clean up in the bamboo steamer.  i also use my steamer set in my wok.
> ...


 
BT:

A light coating of oil on the bottom of the steamer or plate and cleanup is a snap.

I had two steamers going at the same time.  A stainless steamer insert in a pan and the plate on the wok.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 28, 2005)

you can put the food on a cabbage or lettuce leaf in the steamer.  works real well.


----------



## Ardor (Apr 24, 2006)

All the times i have had dim sum(I'm Chinese, imagine how many that is), there is usually a thin baking paper between anything and the bamboo steamer. It shouldn't effect the taste. Some restaurants punch tiny holes in the papers. Also, try soaking the paper in water before steaming.

In making meats, usually there is a small metal plate(the kinds you put soy sauce in) containing the meat so the juices do not drip away from it.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 24, 2006)

The only reason Martin uses a plate is so it won't stick. Use lettuce or cabbage leaves for the same reason.


----------



## cipher (Apr 26, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I usually just put the food on the bamboo, but it can make a mess depending on what you are cooking. I like the idea of using a plate Barbara. I have used lettuce leaves and lemon slices in the past also.
> 
> Mine does sit in the water sometimes depending on which pan I have handy. I have never had a problem because of it.


 
I line the bottom with wax paper for foods that might make a mess.  It solves the problem of using a dish and having water condense in it and ruining the texture of the food.  My mom taught me this.


----------

